# Button einfügen/ Tabelle erweitern



## redfox87 (22. Mai 2006)

Hallo,

ich möchte eine Excel Tabelle erstellen.
Darin enthalten sind mehere Personen.
Jede Person hat eine eigene kleine Tabelle. Die kleine Tabelle wird für jede Kalenderwoche angelegt.

Jetzt möchte ich, das sich, wenn ich eine Kalenderwochenzelle anklicke, das sich die untertabelle öffnet/erweitert und wenn ich wieder drauf klicke, sich diese wieder zusammenzieht.

Ich hab leider keine Ahnung wie ich solche Button/Funktionen erstelle, bitte hilft mir einer.
Ich bin zwar sehr bewandert in Excel aber nicht über diese Art.

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe


----------

